# Unboxing: Limited Edition S.T Dupont "Neptune"



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

This is 584/888 of the limited edition St Dupont set called "Neptune", the God of the Sea.
My cat's name is Neptune, and being I bought a beautiful 1850 Chinese calligraphy scroll
depicting a tiger that looks like my cat Jupiter, I needed something for Neptune, and here it is.

Hand crafted Palladium with Chinese Lacquer, this is the only lighter I've ever seen actually in 
somebody's hands, and there are zero Youtube videos on the item.

I will be posting a video for the lighter as soon as my new webcam arrives I bought to record
songs from my debut album I released recently.

Anyway, on with the photos! I hope you enjoy them.

























































Neptune with Neptune... thank you!


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Unboxing S.T Dupont Limited edition "Neptune" lighter*

Sorry haven't gotten a video done yet, been real busy with work.


----------



## Atoning Unifex (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: Unboxing S.T Dupont Limited edition "Neptune" lighter*

That's a big box for a lighter!
Nice lighter by the way.
A real conversation piece!


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Unboxing S.T Dupont Limited edition "Neptune" lighter*

Seriously, while I'm not a fan of an overuse of packaging, they really make sure the lighter is safe traveling anywhere in the world.


----------



## Atoning Unifex (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: Unboxing S.T Dupont Limited edition "Neptune" lighter*



Kittysafe said:


> Seriously, while I'm not a fan of an overuse of packaging, they really make sure the lighter is safe traveling anywhere in the world.


It looks so sturdy, I think it would survive landing on Mars!


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Unboxing S.T Dupont Limited edition "Neptune" lighter*

It's a very beautiful lighter and incredibly reliable. I also bought a St Dupont refill adapter so normal highly refined butane can be used to save money. I asked St Dupont if that's okay and they recommended it.


----------



## Atoning Unifex (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: Unboxing S.T Dupont Limited edition "Neptune" lighter*

Reminds me of the days when I used to smoke and I had a lovely Zippo.
Those were the days...............(looks wistfully off into the distance)


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Unboxing S.T Dupont Limited edition "Neptune" lighter*

I actually smoke very rarely, maybe one cigarette a week, Dunhill Internationals. I bought a carton over a year ago and have four packs + left.


----------



## Wound Up (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Unboxing S.T Dupont Limited edition "Neptune" lighter*

That looks fabulous
Any impressions on the build quality/finishing
Was that over $1200


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Unboxing S.T Dupont Limited edition "Neptune" lighter*

The great thing about the lighter isn't just how nice it looks, but it feels great in the hand you just want to be holding it all the time. It's very grounding.

It was $1350, numbered 584/888. I own the only one in my entire State, which is actually not surprising. 
The limited edition is made up of one Ligne 2 lighter, and three Olympio Large pen: fountain pen, roller and ballpoint.
The lighter is amazing and reliable, hand made of Palladium and deep blue Chinese placed lacquer.


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Unboxing S.T Dupont Limited edition "Neptune" lighter*

I'd like to add, I've now being using the lighter for several weeks, with the fluid it came with, and it's still not empty and always lights on the first try.


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Unboxing S.T Dupont Limited edition "Neptune" lighter*

528 views, 10 replies, most of them my own... that's crazy... this community really has too many lurkers who don't participate.


----------



## Dragonhead08 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: Unboxing S.T Dupont Limited edition "Neptune" lighter*

I recommend vector fuel. It works great in my brushed palladium DuPontDuPont


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Unboxing S.T Dupont Limited edition "Neptune" lighter*



Dragonhead08 said:


> I recommend vector fuel. It works great in my brushed palladium DuPontDuPont


That is exactly what I got, quadruple refined. I still have the full can and 4 st dupont refills though they sent me free with my lighter.
I thought the lighter would be shipped empty, and I've had it for weeks now, but it's STILL not empty.


----------



## Dragonhead08 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: Unboxing S.T Dupont Limited edition "Neptune" lighter*

Enjoy my friend.


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Unboxing S.T Dupont Limited edition "Neptune" lighter*

I found this great hand carved cigarette case on Etsy this week, made in the 1930's, and only $35 with shipping, I really loved it so grabbed it up.
I do have my limited edition dunhill soft case, but I wanted something for around the house for guests... yes, I love that old class style cigarette box
from the old movies 

https://www.etsy.com/transaction/101159547


----------



## phatknut (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: Unboxing S.T Dupont Limited edition "Neptune" lighter*



Kittysafe said:


> I found this great hand carved cigarette case on Etsy this week, made in the 1930's, and only $35 with shipping, I really loved it so grabbed it up.
> I do have my limited edition dunhill soft case, but I wanted something for around the house for guests... yes, I love that old class style cigarette box
> from the old movies
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/transaction/101159547


That looks really good... Nice find!


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Unboxing S.T Dupont Limited edition "Neptune" lighter*

The tiny nails were busted, you can actually see one sneaking through the lid on the top left in the photo... so I removed the 3 tiny nails and am going to replace them.


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Unboxing S.T Dupont Limited edition "Neptune" lighter*

So... I've had my St Dupont Neptune lighter around a month now and still have not had to fill it other than the tiny bit of fuel it came with... and they say they come empty... I feel like I'm reliving the story of Hanukkah, where the oil lamp that should have run dry lasted for 8 days. This is truly some kind of miracle and the Jews seem a little mundane now.


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Unboxing S.T Dupont Limited edition "Neptune" lighter*

Video is now up:


----------



## timmy2guns (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Unboxing S.T Dupont Limited edition "Neptune" lighter*

Sick lighter Kittysafe! Can you tell us a little bit about the lighter hobby? I never really thought about them as something to collect =p


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Unboxing S.T Dupont Limited edition "Neptune" lighter*

I can't, I don't collect lighters, I just happened to still have the lighters I've bought in the past but will likely donate them.

The ST Dupont is an amazing lighter, thank you.


----------



## Nibo (Dec 6, 2012)

Must say that item is a beauty

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

Video is now up:


----------



## ron gray (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm in your area Kittysafe. I tossed around the idea, but I've had such great luck with my Xikars, I just bring myself to do it! Are you a cigarette or cigar smoker? If cigar, where do you go?


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

I smoke Dunhill International cigarettes at the moment, but I also don't smoke that much, try to keep it pretty healthy, I might smoke a cigarette a WEEK. I have enjoyed cigars, but it's one of those things I know I would enjoy them too much to do in moderation, so I don't smoke them at all.


----------



## Paolo B (Aug 19, 2012)

Very nice, Kittysafe. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you *Paolo B.*


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

I found a video once, a behind the scenes video on how ST Dupont lighters are made but can't find it anymore, if anyone has a link, please post it. I remember it being very fascinating.


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

Still have not had to fill the lighter, this thing is amazing.


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

I have filled the lighter now, using very high quality quadruple filtered Vector fuel and the proper adapter for the lighter.


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

Holy Crap at:


Replies: 30
Views: 2,953


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Kittysafe said:


> Holy Crap at:
> 
> 
> Replies: 30
> Views: 2,953


Almost a record on this forum. haha


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

Shepperdw said:


> Almost a record on this forum. haha


WUS has a high percentage of lurkers, and bots...


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Kittysafe said:


> WUS has a high percentage of lurkers, and bots...


I think the problem is, most people aren't into spending over $1300 in order to make getting lung cancer a more luxurious experience. And remember, caveman made fire for free.


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

Shawnny said:


> I think the problem is, most people aren't into spending over $1300 in order to make getting lung cancer a more luxurious experience. And remember, caveman made fire for free.


While I agree with you, for one, a lighter is used for far more than just lighting cigarettes, which I actually rarely use mine for, and it doesn't change the numbers, just look at 'em view/reply ratio across the board is fairly steep around here.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Kittysafe said:


> it doesn't change the numbers, just look at 'em view/reply ratio across the board is fairly steep around here.


And there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

My cat says its wrong


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Kittysafe said:


> My cat says its wrong


I had a dream about kitty.


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

I had a dream about my cat once, it acted as a sort of anchor in my dream to keep it cohesive, which I found to be a rather interesting technique my brain could do without me.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

That's not the kind of dream I had about your kitty.


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

Update on ST DUpont Neptune Lighter... barely ever have to refill it, unlike my Zippo, and it lights every single time without fail... beautiful lighter, gets a lot of compliments.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

this is the first time I see a Presentation Box for Dupont .! 
looks Great. Love the Pattern. Really NICE :-!.

Congrats


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you. From my experience, 99% of st DuPont lighters I've seen, friends fathers own or on YouTube are fake. Not hard to understand why, the real thing like my Neptune here will run you $1200 or more. 

By the way, not sure if you know this, but the reason Floyd are dressed up in pilot outfits is for the single Waters wrote, Point Me At The Sky.


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, you got a lighter?


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Kittysafe said:


> Update on ST DUpont Neptune Lighter... barely ever have to refill it, unlike my Zippo, and it lights every single time without fail... beautiful lighter, gets a lot of compliments.


How's kitty?


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

Shawnny said:


> How's kitty?


Neptune is very well, thank you for asking.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Kittysafe said:


> Neptune is very well, thank you for asking.


Right on!


----------



## _yourhonoryourhonor_ (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: Unboxing S.T Dupont Limited edition "Neptune" lighter*

Absolutely beautiful lighter, what a cool convo starter.


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Unboxing S.T Dupont Limited edition "Neptune" lighter*

Thank you, it's still going strong


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Unboxing S.T Dupont Limited edition "Neptune" lighter*

Is kitty doing well?


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Unboxing S.T Dupont Limited edition "Neptune" lighter*



Shawnny said:


> I kitty doing well?


All kitties accounted for


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Unboxing S.T Dupont Limited edition "Neptune" lighter*



Kittysafe said:


> All kitties accounted for


Right on! My kitty got into the cat nip again.


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Unboxing S.T Dupont Limited edition "Neptune" lighter*

Haha! How precious... here's a picture of Luna rolling into the bag of catnip and her brother Neptune checking up on her to see if she's alright...


----------



## craig00 (Aug 27, 2015)

*Re: Unboxing S.T Dupont Limited edition "Neptune" lighter*

wow thats a really cool lighter, not a fan of lighters but must say this one got me thinking of getting one.


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Unboxing S.T Dupont Limited edition "Neptune" lighter*



craig00 said:


> wow thats a really cool lighter, not a fan of lighters but must say this one got me thinking of getting one.


It's funny that my two favorite lighters couldn't be more different other than they are unique with personality...

but one is this $1200 lighter, handmade in palladium and blue lacquer... and the other is a vintage 1960's UFO wood table lighter, both work beautifully.


----------

